# Measure numbers and Zoom level



## wcreed51 (Jul 13, 2020)

I just noticed that the measure number at the top don't zoom in sync with the score, and only match at the default zoom level. Has it always been that way, or is this a new issue?


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 13, 2020)

Old issue on New version. I've sent in complaints, so hopefully it'll be resolved soon. I hear a good trick is to put the final bar on (and then reopen the score) and it will sometimes help.


----------

